# betta fish compatiblilty



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

i just decided to make a little sheet that had, commonly sold, easy to care for and cheap compatible fish for bettas
if anyone has any corrections on this, please comment and ill edit it









generally compatible fish for bettas 

----Name of fish-------minimum tank size------minimum group number

Neon tetras-------------10 gallons------------ Six 
galaxy rasboras------------10 gallons-----------Six
pygmy cories--------------10 gallons-----------Six
most other cories-----------10 - 15 gallons -----Six 
harlequin rasbora -----------10 gallons---------Six
non fancy female guppies------10 gallons ------- Three
endlers livebearers------------5 gallons---------Three
zebra danios-----------------3.5 foot tank-------Six
Bristle nose plecos------------2.5 foot tank-------One
Bushy nose plecos-------------2.5 foot tank------One
non colorful platies------------10 gallons---------Three
glo fish----------------------3.5 foot tank--------Six
rummy nose tetras------------10 gallons-----------Six
glo light tetras----------------10 gallons----------Six
cardinal tetras----------------10 gallons----------Six
X ray tetras-------------------10 gallons----------Six
"feeder guppies"---------------5 gallons-----------Three
Khuli loaches------------------2.5 foot tank--------Six
Scissor tail rasboras-------------10 gallons----------Six
Otos---------------------------10 gallons---------3 - 4
Bloodfin tetras-------------------10 gallons-------- Six
Rasbora Brigittae-----------------5 gallons----------Six
Black neon tetras------------------10 gallons-------Six
Yoyo loaches

sometimes compatible fish with bettas

---Name of fish---------------------Minimum tank size------minimum group number 

male, and female Fancy guppies----------10 gallons-----------three 
Honey gouramis -----------------------10 gallons-----------one
bright and colorful platies----------------10 gallons-----------three
Black widow tetras----------------------20 gallons------------Eight to not be as nippy
sword tails----------------------------15 gallons------------Three 
Mollies-------------------------------15 gallons------------Three
Angle fish-----------------------------35 gallons-------------One
Gold gouramis-------------------------20 gallons-------------One 
Lyre tail guppies-----------------------10 gallons-------------Three

Fish that are rarely compatible with bettas

IM not going to say all the stuff about groups and tank size, because I donnt even want anybody to try any rare compatibilities

Serpae tetras
other bettas
SA chiclids
Dwarf gouramis
Tiger barbs
Boesemani rainbows
Red tailed sharks



Hope this helped!


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

You can keep cories in groups of four for the minimum group size. Ideal group size is six but four totally works. For the larger cories ie bronze cories you really can't keep six of them in a ten gallon. Six bronze cories would do best in a 20 gallon although 15 might be feasible.


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

okay, thanks for the feedback..... but i cant edit it because of that stupid 15 minute thing.... Grrrr


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

so.... does anybody else have anything to say about it. i need some help, i dont know whether it is safe to use...... yet


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

You've mentioned a few companions for tanks less than 10 gal. I would be hesitant to list that


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

The fish I listed for 5 gallons were from personal experience. And TBH I would not even keep more than 3 endlers with a Betta in a 5 gallon or 5 to 6 rasboras with a Betta on a 5 gallon.


----------



## scrap (Dec 4, 2011)

A description of how to get semi-compatibles to work (heavy planting, big tank, proper stocking, etc.) would be great for those who don't know. Also, I would change "rare" compatbility list to an "incompatible" list, a lot of people seem to think they'll be the .01% that gets lucky... Also, a recommendation that communities not be started in under 10 gal tanks would probably be wise. Great list though, we need a basic compatibility info sticky.


Also, I'm interested in how you get they honey an gold gouramis to get along with a betta? where did you hear of these working out?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I've found rasboras are little nippers... unless you have a plakat, maybe. However one of my bettas were in with what I'm certain was either cichlids or gouramis before I got him, and he took serious damage to his faceplate, beard, gill, face, fins, body... So I'd forewarn that gouramis are aggressive, and being in larger groups they could gang up on a lone fish such as a betta.  I'd rather gourami be a "rare" compatible, as although it COULD be possible, it shouldn't be recommended imo 

And I agree with scrap, the description of how they can be compatible would be lovely for beginners, and people who don't know how to "make it work"

not a bad list overall =D


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

You've mentioned gouramis. I would definitely get them off the list - they are the same family as bettas and will fight.


----------



## scrap (Dec 4, 2011)

Not just any gourami...honey gouramis are more docile than even dwarf varieties supposedly...and they're short finned and are a less than common betta color, so I could see this working with a more peaceable guy, I'd just like to know more. 

If "angle fish" is meant to be angel, they need a group..and can be agressive, though I've seen it done.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I've never trusted angels with bettas o.o One in the store had about 6 angels in with a betta.... or, what was left of the betta. Poor guy had no fins left.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Take off Galaxy Rasboras. They are cold water fish for under 75F.


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Are you sure I've checked multiple places and they say around 78


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Galaxy rasboras are cold water fish  68-75 is usual, however they can withstand up to 80 like many fish. Just, they live better and healthier in colder temps.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Hm, actually no.. one site says under 75F but seriously fish says 68-79F.
http://www.fishkeepingonline.info/2007/04/galaxy-rasbora-microrasbora-sp.html
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Danio&species=margaritatus&id=1079

What sites are you using? I really want these guys for my 10gal.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I found one saying 68-80.

Their natural habitat rarely reaches 24 celsius, and they are also known as the celestial pearl danio  
http://www.aqua-fish.net/show.php?h=galaxyrasbora


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Fishforums.net and tropicalfishkeeping.com but if they ae cool water fish then they must be like how guppies can live in a heated aquarium but will do better with temps like around 74


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Basically  I know so many fish including minnows that "can" live in warmer temperatures, but they are better off in colder water :lol: sometimes it is hard to know!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Do you think warm water would shorten their lives?


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes,


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yep. I've seen balloon mollies for instance be perfectly fine in fresh water (they are brackish water fish) but they live longer in their proper "habitat"


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

They seem really rare too x.x
Think I'll opt for fire tetras or cories instead.
Thanks


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Cories are always awesome :3 have enough cover, bettas won't chase them. And no problem


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

I love cories sooo much. They are my (second) favorite fish


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:3 If I could find cories here I'd add some to the sorority tank. They are pretty nice to have.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I've never even heard of cories until I found this site. But I'm sure my exotic pet store should have some kind, though those fire tetras really get me.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

At least you have a pet store with fish that can be in something under 20 gallons :| here they have an ELECTRIC CATFISH a STINGRAY and some other wickedly awesome critters and fish that need to be in 40+ gallons... I saw a betta in with baby fantail goldies :|


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I love stingrays and eels. Basically any oddly shaped fish. Wish I had room and money for stuff like that. 
That poor betta must have been so confused


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

He was  plus most of the goldies had shredded tails :lol: and most had ich.... there was a heater in there, so it was bad for the goldies more than the betta


----------

